# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX Samsung v1.49 Unlcok S8600 - Wave 3

## 4gsmmaroc

*SL-BOX Samsung v1.49 Unlock S8600 - Wave 3  DIRECT UNLOCK / READ UNLOCK CODE      How to Unlock S8600 - Wave 3 by Easy way   1. Download original firmware XXKJC version. 
(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) 
2. Flash the firmware to phone using Original tool. 
3. Download Patch Version and place it inside Special folder ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ) 
4. Now you can unlock /READ UNLOCK CODE . 
UNLOCK  ARE permanent so you can flash any fw 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
Regards 
Halas

----------

